# Mot de passe Frontrow



## fap76 (13 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

J'essaie depuis un moment de me connecter au frontrow de mon appleTV2 jailbreakée depuis mon Mac, mais je n'y arrive pas.

J'ai utilisé plusieurs méthode, mais le problème semble toujours venir du mot de passe.

Donc AppleTV avec nitoTV installé, openssh installé, et quand je veux me connecter grâce à Fugu par exemple (connect to : appletv.local), il me demande mon password et là ça bloque...

Je rentre frontrow --> Permission denied, try again
Je rentre alpine --> Permission denied, try again
Pareil depuie le Terminal

Bref, j'ai essayé de me connecter en root depuis le Terminal, et là aucun problème.

Ma question est donc comment changer le mot de passe frontrow quand on ne le connait pas, peut-être depuis le root...

Merci pour votre aide


----------

